# Gasòleo in Spain.



## spigot (Feb 4, 2017)

In Spanish Gasòleo translates to diesel.
I've seen Gasòleo at some pumps as cheap as 75centimos per litre.
But I'm loathe to try it as I remember buying some cheap stuff in the Pyrenees some years ago. The van struggled up hills blowing out clouds of black smoke.
I normally buy the cheaper brands of diesel at 1.10euros per litre.
The lorry drivers use this Gasòleo , but I wonder if any one here has tried it.


----------



## Fletch6 (Feb 4, 2017)

Is it Gasòleo B or C? They equate to red diesel and heating oil.


----------



## rugbyken (Feb 4, 2017)

while having my clutch repaired in spain i mentioned to the mechanic i that i had a sporadic engine cut out occurring and i had been told this was because my erc? valve was sticking he recommended a few refills with gaselo b ,


----------



## rugbyken (Feb 4, 2017)

while having my clutch repaired in spain i mentioned to the mechanic i that i had a sporadic engine cut out occurring and i had been told this was because my erc? valve was sticking he recommended a few refills with gaselo b , i did this and that seemed to cure a problem that i had for two years,


----------



## spigot (Feb 5, 2017)

When I toured Spain extensively in the 1960s there was only two choices at the pumps, Gasolina & Gasóleo, as I had a petrol car I didn't get to try the latter. 
But as I don't have a modern engine & I have seen lorry drivers filling up with Gasòleo, I'll give it a try.
I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Byronic (Feb 5, 2017)

spigot said:


> When I toured Spain extensively in the 1960s there was only two choices at the pumps, Gasolina & Gasóleo, as I had a petrol car I didn't get to try the latter.
> But as I don't have a modern engine & I have seen lorry drivers filling up with Gasòleo, I'll give it a try.
> I'll keep you posted.



You'll be lucky, I doubt if the attendant will  switch the pump on if you re spotted. Stiff penalties for using duty free red diesel just as in blighty. Traces of red remain in the fuel system for sometime after you decide to switch back to the legit brew A. Watch out for senor Traffico!


----------



## spigot (Feb 5, 2017)

Didn't realise they had red diesel here.
Just shows how much I know!


----------



## Byronic (Feb 5, 2017)

I'm fairly certain truckies filling with B have a special plastic card account. The Tax authorities can easily identify these legit users.
Should add that gasoleo C is for calefaccion, that is heating oil. Don't know what the price differential is.


----------

